
French electric company cuts power to Amazon distribution center - bgilroy26
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.rtl.fr%2Factu%2Fdebats-societe%2Fseine-saint-denis-la-cgt-coupe-l-electricite-toute-la-nuit-sur-le-site-amazon-du-blanc-+mesnil-7799772911
======
imtringued
Honestly this is the type of corruption you would expect in a developing
country but not in France. Cutting off electricity is just making the lives of
the workers harder than it already is. Those late packages won't be forgotten
in some dark corner. Someone else has to take care of those packages during
their next shift. If working conditions at Amazon are really violating the law
then bring them to court or change the law so you can bring them to court.

------
deogeo
> "The night team remained in the dark and could not leave the site before 5
> am,"

Sounds like a serious fire code violation. Are we due for another Triangle
Shirtwaist incident?

------
wazoox
That's a strike. A strike that has no effect on other companies and people
doesn't mean anything... That's the whole point.

~~~
rumanator
That's not a strike at all. That pure and simple sabotage of public
infrastructure. The article links to a newspiece stating that the French union
attacked a power distribution center. The union might try to pull the moral
grandstanding card but pulling organized crime stunts just makes them an
organized crime gang.

~~~
wazoox
You don't seem to understand what "class struggle" means.

Do you think the workers got the 40 hour week, or right to strike, social
security, retirement pensions by asking nicely?

~~~
rumanator
> You don't seem to understand what "class struggle" means.

Sabotaging public infrastructure because you throw a tantrum about how many
temp workers a company hires in the Christmas holidays is not class struggle,
it's just mob tactics and should be punished accordingly.

